# Front wheel not free-spinning



## Razorhog (May 18, 2011)

I have hydraulic brakes and I noticed a little whiny squeaking noise when I barely move the bike. If I lift the front wheel off the ground and spin it, it is like something is holding it back and it doesn't freely spin. I'm assuming it is the brakes, any tips on how to adjust them? Promax 907 hydraulics.


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Loosen the capscrews that attach the caliper to the mount, apply the break and then tighten the screws. This should "center" the caliper to the rotor. Most calipers have other adjustments as well, but they are all different. What brand/model are your brakes?


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

if it's the brakes the process for fixing is pretty staight forward....but first make sure your wheel is mounted straight...

1. look down in where the rotor passes thru the caliper (pads)...spin slowly and see where the rotor is contacting the pad.

2. if your rotor is out-of-true (only rubs partially) then take where it is bent and slightly bend it back (be gentle)...rinse/repeat.

3. If the rotor is in contact continually on 1 side that ya gotta adjust the calipers.
3a. If it is I.S. (International Standard) mount you will need very thin spacers...kinda like washers.
3. if its Post mount simply loosen the bolts a bit until the caliper wiggles freely....squeeze brakes and tighten caliper while brakes are squeezed...​
If you rotor is not contacting your brake pads then ya gotta look at your wheel bearing adjustments...


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry, I can't read, lol. I have never worked on promax brakes. But that should get them centered.


----------



## Razorhog (May 18, 2011)

Forgot to mention this is a new bike - only 16 miles on it. I'm going to try taking the wheel off and putting it back on first. If that doesn't make a difference, I'll check to see if the rotor is contacting the pad at some point.


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

New bike  16 miles back to the shop I would go. Ask for advise, watch and learn.


----------

